# for all the discus lovers out there.



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found a neat video on simply discus enjoy.

YouTube - Wild Discus natural Habitat


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

And we keep our water crystal clear... why???

Cool vid Thanks for posting


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

here is a video of them breeding in wild 
*
YouTube - Discus breeding in nature...*


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

just because theres sediment doesnt mean the water isnt clean..or blackwater..amazon is the biggest turn over of water in the world..and some of the cleanest . its constantly flowing and constantly freshwater coming in.


----------

